# جهاز الاشعة المتنقل



## klim40 (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

باختصار اخوتي ابحث عن ملفات تخص جهاز اشعة اكس المتنقل وذلك لانجاز مذكرة التخرج ارجوا المساعدة وماجورين 

سلام


----------



## مداد الأفكار (14 أبريل 2008)

حدد ماتريد بنقاط واحنا نساعدك ان شاء الله

هل تقصد potable x-ray


----------



## eng/M.moh (14 أبريل 2008)

وعليكم السلام 
جهاز X-ray المتنقل هو(Mobile X-ray) أيضا هناك تسمية Portable X-ray
ويبدو أن هناك فلسفة واختلاف بين المسميين .
عموما هذا الملف في الرابط عن الجهاز وان شاء الله يفيدك.


----------



## eng/M.moh (14 أبريل 2008)

فــــــائـــــدة::31:

من مميزات جهاز X-ray المتنقل(Benefits of Mobile X-ray):

•	Compassionate Patient Care
•	Alleviates the Inconvenience of Patient Transportation
•	Reduced Cost of Service
•	Expedites Patient Care
​


----------



## medosalem (14 أبريل 2008)

شكراااا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام نصرة (16 أبريل 2008)

يرجى تحديد نوع الملفات المطلوبة(شرح- مخططات-كيفية الإستخدام) وانشاءالله نحن جاهزين للمساعدة


----------



## klim40 (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوتي 
مشكورين على اجاباتكم وما في اي فلسفة المشكل اني لم ارد كتابته بالفرنسية لعلمي ان معضمكم دارس بالانجليزية المطلوب كيفية عمل الجهاز بالاضافة الى المخططات وكل مايساعد في دراسة هذا الجهاز بشكل مفصل واشكركم من كل قلبي .
السلام عليكم


----------



## المسلم84 (16 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## klim40 (20 أبريل 2008)

SALEM ALIKOUM 

ACHKOROKA AKHI eng/M.moh WA ARJOU MINKOM ALMAZID 

SALEM ALIKOUM


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهند العا (18 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي جهاز x-ray mobile نوع philips
الفأرة اكلت اسلاك الداتا وبعد ما رجعت الاسلاك يظهر Rot clock err


----------



## بندر الرديعان (24 أكتوبر 2011)

؟


----------

